# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Its urgent help:HOW TO Open the .pdf file present in the root path ofthe application?

## SeemsP

Hi Friends,

I am new to Silver light.

I have written the below code which will open the .pdf file from the silverligt path.
as below:



```
 Uri uri = new Uri(HtmlPage.Document.DocumentUri, "/ClientBin/10c.pdf");
                       string path = uri.AbsoluteUri.ToString();
            HtmlPage.Window.Eval("window.open('" + path + "')");
            //HtmlPage.Window.Eval("document.location.href='" + path + "';");
```

I want to open the .pdf file kept in the root directory of the application, (note - do not hard code)
ex: i want to open the .pdf file kept in the below location:
C:\Webs\SLLoadHelp.

Just have look @ the screen shot.
Its very urgent, help me out.

Regards
Prity

----------


## SeemsP

Hi Friends,

I am new to Silver light.

I have written the below code which will open the .pdf file from the silverligt path.
as below:



```
 Uri uri = new Uri(HtmlPage.Document.DocumentUri, "/ClientBin/10c.pdf");
                       string path = uri.AbsoluteUri.ToString();
            HtmlPage.Window.Eval("window.open('" + path + "')");
            //HtmlPage.Window.Eval("document.location.href='" + path + "';");
```

I want to open the .pdf file kept in the root directory of the application, (note - do not hard code)
ex: i want to open the .pdf file kept in the below location:
C:\Webs\SLLoadHelp.

Just have look @ the screen shot.
Its very urgent, help me out.

Regards
Prity

----------


## SeemsP

I forgot to add the attachment.

----------


## dday9

_Duplicate threads merged. Also moved from ASP.Net and C# forum to Silverlight forum._

----------


## SeemsP

Can any one please help me out, with this issue :Frown:

----------


## bestellen

SeemsP, please write did you decide your problem? If yes, please write how.

----------

